# Google themed softkeys



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought a gnex and I've made everything Google themed and colored except the soft keys if anybody could help me with this I would appreciate it cuz I can't find this anywhere thank u

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man if you can give me until tonight to get back to my computer, I have EXACTLY what you're looking for.

Its a mod that I used zipthemer to create; you might have to do the same thing instead of using the flashable zips I've made but its not hard at all.

But its a mod for a 3-key setup, I never tried adding search so I dunno what it would do, but it has two androids on the sides with the word Google in the middle for the home button. I added both side menus (the 3 dot ones) and could still change the color with rom control and stuff. I def have it but its on my computer back at the house.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!! If there was a way u could make it for a 4 button and make each button a Google color......screw buying u a beer I'll buy u a 6 pack!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you build it and if so are those pretty easy to build

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## jnr21 (Apr 29, 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14648160/navbut3.rar


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

Its a .rar.......I can't use zipthemer and I can't flash it.......how do I apply it?

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

Open up the rar and use the custom images.


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

How? I only know flashing or zip themer

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

You have to extract the files. If you have root explorer, long press and click extract. Once its extracted you will see the icons.

How you apply the icons to the buttons, that I don't know. I'd think from there you can use zipthemer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lanceman5000 (Jun 10, 2011)

jnr21, would you mind sharing the nexus ring image around the app icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jarhezion (Mar 3, 2012)

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

lanceman5000 said:


> jnr21, would you mind sharing the nexus ring image around the app icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can send the to u.......
http://db.tt/OQE26Y1d

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey man sorry I wound up away from the house until late last night. Give me a few and I'll have that for you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanx I appreciate it

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Made a zipthemer file from the images in post 5. Only had images for portrait, so it will revert to your present ones in landscape.
Included a blue highlight glow image when pressed.


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool....thanx send me the link to download it

sent from my sprint GNex


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you seen the nexus dash keys?










This file is for those.


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

If you still need help let me know - it is pretty simple to do.

Using a root explorer of some type rename SystemUI.apk (it is in /system/app) to SystemUI.zip and then extract it.
Once in the SystemUI.zip go into the res folder and then to drawable-xhdpi (so basically go to the folder /res/drawable-xhdpi inside of the extracted SystemUI.)

Then simply replace the following files with your images of choice:
ic_sysbar_back_land.png
ic_sysbar_back.png
ic_sysbar_home_land.png
ic_sysbar_home.png
ic_sysbar_menu_land.png
ic_sysbar_menu.png
ic_sysbar_recent_land.png
ic_sysbar_recent.png
ic_sysbar_search_land.png
ic_sysbar_search.png

Once that is done re-zip the SystemUI and name it SystemUI.apk. Move it back to your /system/app folder and voila!

I hope that helped


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

Will that permanently change my buttons forever

sent from my sprint GNex


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

Just until you change the images again.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

http://db.tt/6W0PLAWV

Here ya go. You'll have to use zipthemer, let me know if you need any help with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Double post. Here's a screenie of what they look like. I already had my soft keys colored, but if you set your soft keys to stock first, them the Google (home button) is multicolored.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you have a link to that Nexus wallpaper?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Its from droid theory's rom. I'm always traveling so I'm away from the computer again but you should be able to pull the apk from his rom.

Edit: whoops, I was wondering why you called it a nexus wallpaper. Didn't realize you were talking about the first page.

To the op- did you get it working yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nawfboy09 (May 10, 2012)

johio360 said:


> I bought a gnex and I've made everything Google themed and colored except the soft keys if anybody could help me with this I would appreciate it cuz I can't find this anywhere thank u
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


Here is what I use and looks amazing

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1648841

As for the icons here you go...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=25317102

I use APEX launcher so I long press on the app and hit edit and change the image. I love my nexus even more after this setup also first post has link to wallpaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

I downloaded the zip and every time I flash it nothing happens I still have my stock soft keys.........help

sent from my sprint GNex


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you flash it or use zipthemer? Because you need to use zipthemer.


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

When I use zipthemer it says error cannot find theme control file

sent from my sprint GNex


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

holysnikey said:


> Did you flash it or use zipthemer? Because you need to use zipthemer.


I just flashed it and it works fine. Never ran it thru zip themer.

EDIT: Sorry I was talking about the zip from the XDA link. Not the one at the top of the page. My bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

It won't let me flash it or use zip themer what do I do help

sent from my sprint GNex


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's a quick tutorial I found online on how to use Zipthemer. I don't know if you followed this or not:

Now open ZipThemer (links at the bottom). The next step only needs to be done once and only if you are using ClockworkMod recovery or another recovery that requires edify scripting.​Hit Menu > Update Edify. At this screen, make sure you have the right model number for your phone. Next, tap "Browse" next to where it says "Select flashable file"to search for your ROM. 99% of the time, your ROM will have the information needed to get this to work.​After you select your ROM, hit "Configure" and you're done!​Now, to actually _install _the theme, tap "+Theme" at the top of ZipThemer. Then, navigate to the MetaMorph theme (mine was located in */download* - the default save location). Then, just tap "Build It!" You will be asked if you would like to make an "Undo" .zip as well. This is always a great idea!​After this, use a file explorer to navigate to the root of your SD card and you will see two files: your "update" and your "undo." Now, either select the file and choose ROM Manager to flash the file or reboot into recovery and flash the file manually (here's a quick tutorial for the newbies).​
If it has trouble flashing in CWM or TWRP then I would try mounting system then flashing it. I don't know if you did it like this or not but making sure you did it properly is the first step to figuring it out. What error did it give you?​


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

johio360 said:


> I bought a gnex and I've made everything Google themed and colored except the soft keys if anybody could help me with this I would appreciate it cuz I can't find this anywhere thank u
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


Here is what I'm currently using. If you like, I can send you the files and/or make a flahsable zip if you let me know what rom youre running. Icons are google colored and have a reflection. These files were originally floating around XDA..


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

chino0131 said:


> Here is what I'm currently using. If you like, I can send you the files and/or make a flahsable zip if you let me know what rom youre running. Icons are google colored and have a reflection. These files were originally floating around XDA..


I like that one! If you can link to the files that'd be awesome!


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

havens1515 said:


> I like that one! If you can link to the files that'd be awesome!


Ill send them later tonight or first thing tomorrow when I get back to my compute. Works got me running around. Back, home, recents, search and menu are all colored and reflective.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

chino0131 said:


> Ill send them later tonight or first thing tomorrow when I get back to my compute. Works got me running around. Back, home, recents, search and menu are all colored and reflective.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sweet! No rush. I understand people have lives outside of Android. 

Thanks!


----------



## nawfboy09 (May 10, 2012)

johio360 said:


> It won't let me flash it or use zip themer what do I do help
> 
> sent from my sprint GNex


Which files are you talking about?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am pretty good at making zipthemer files. If you guys see any softkeys you want, let me know and I will make a zipthemer file outta them.


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

chino0131 said:


> Here is what I'm currently using. If you like, I can send you the files and/or make a flahsable zip if you let me know what rom youre running. Icons are google colored and have a reflection. These files were originally floating around XDA..


YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!! That's what I'm looking for if u could send that it would be awesome

sent from my sprint GNex


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

chino0131 said:


> Here is what I'm currently using. If you like, I can send you the files and/or make a flahsable zip if you let me know what rom youre running. Icons are google colored and have a reflection. These files were originally floating around XDA..


When u get around to it, would u mind sharing that wallpaper as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am running gummy 1.2.0

sent from my sprint GNex


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

chino0131 said:


> Here is what I'm currently using. If you like, I can send you the files and/or make a flahsable zip if you let me know what rom youre running. Icons are google colored and have a reflection. These files were originally floating around XDA..


I am running gummy right now I would love very it if u could send those soft keys also what theme are u running and is it compatible with gummy....cuz its frigging sweet

sent from my sprint GNex


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

johio360 said:


> I am running gummy right now I would love very it if u could send those soft keys also what theme are u running and is it compatible with gummy....cuz its frigging sweet
> 
> sent from my sprint GNex


Apologies on the delay in gettin these to you, life and work got in the way. Found out my wife is expecting baby #2!

Download the images from here: http://www.4shared.com/file/RLjnpVNE/softkeys_nexus_colors.html

The easiest way (for me at least) to change the softkeys is to follow the Manual Method (#3) here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15078-softkeys-softkey-collection-cdmaupdate-22-01/. That way i can just make a zip and flash it.

I wasnt running a theme in that pic. I was using an alternate home launcher, using some text images to replace the icons, changed the background of the dock, and used the old version of typoclock for the clock. The new version works too, but resizing on the new version doesnt work as well as the old.

Hope that helps. If I can dig up the old text images I used to replace the icons, I'll pm you with a link. I think I have them saved on a file at home on my mac.


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

chino0131 said:


> Apologies on the delay in gettin these to you, life and work got in the way. Found out my wife is expecting baby #2!
> 
> Download the images from here: http://www.4shared.com/file/RLjnpVNE/softkeys_nexus_colors.html
> 
> ...


Its an exe file how do I use it

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

johio360 said:


> Its an exe file how do I use it
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


It's a self extracting file which contains image files. Open the .exe file, it will ask you where you want to extract the files.

EDIT: I created a zip file of the images if you would rather download that (and there's no account necessary this way either)

http://dl.dropbox.co...e Soft Keys.zip

EDIT #2: Just because it's a zip file does NOT mean it's a flashable zip file. I do not know how to make it flashable. If you do, feel free to do so.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

havens1515 said:


> It's a self extracting file which contains image files. Open the .exe file, it will ask you where you want to extract the files.
> 
> EDIT: I created a zip file of the images if you would rather download that (and there's no account necessary this way either)
> 
> ...


It'd have to be made for a specific rom/version. The manual version you posted is by far the easiest.


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

johio360 said:


> Its an exe file how do I use it
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


Extract the images from the file and following the method in the link i posted to make a zip you can flash for your rom. If you cant understand the method listed, let me know what ROM your running and Ill make you a zip you can flash in recovery. However, the zip will only work on that parrticular ROM so if you switch ROMS it wont work. Learning that method will help you make your own zip file to flash if you change ROMS often.


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

chino0131 said:


> Extract the images from the file and following the method in the link i posted to make a zip you can flash for your rom. If you cant understand the method listed, let me know what ROM your running and Ill make you a zip you can flash in recovery. However, the zip will only work on that parrticular ROM so if you switch ROMS it wont work. Learning that method will help you make your own zip file to flash if you change ROMS often.


I'm running Kangorade b36....thanx

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

johio360 said:


> I'm running Kangorade b36....thanx
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


The easiest method for making a flashable zip would be to visit NatemZ's How to edit system images for noobs thread stickied at the top of the Theme section. Essentially all you have to do is use 7zip to drop the desired images into the systemUI.apk and drop it in the flashable zip he has provided. Each rom has its own systemUI.apk and has to have the images swapped accordingly. Just follow that method for each rom you flash and you should only have to put in about 5 minutes of actual work  feel free to get at me if you have questions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

johio360 said:


> I'm running Kangorade b36....thanx
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using RootzWiki


Flash the file listed here in Recovery and you'll have the softkeys. I take no credit for the files, I just packaged them together. This is for Kangorade B36 ONLY. http://www.4shared.com/zip/hTt740z4/GoogleSoftkeysMOD.html


----------

